# Johnny Come Home / Thy Brothers Keeper by R. C. Sproul



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 19, 2010)

Someone from Ligonier called me the other day to discuss something. In passing I mentioned a book the lady had not heard of. In the mid 80's R. C. Sproul wrote a novel. It was called Johnny Come Home. Later another publisher picked it up and retitled it Thy Brother's Keeper. I originally bought the book because a friend of mine put his endorsement on it. 

Not very many people know that Sproul wrote the novel. I read it over 20 years ago. So I picked it up again tonight. I just spent the last 12 hours rereading the book. I don't tread into novel land very often. In fact I probably haven't read a novel in the past 5 years. But let it be known this book is a great read. R. C. Sproul wrote a captivating novel. 

I heartily recommend it when you need some down time. 

Amazon.com: Thy Brother's Keeper (9780943497372): R. C. Sproul: Books

Amazon.com: Johnny come home: A novel (9780830709373): R. C Sproul: Books

The book follows two men who grew up together. It shows the good times in life along with the heartbreaks and trauma of life. It takes you through most of the ups and downs in life. It is well balanced and thought out. Of course it ends with a sermon being preached on Isaiah chapter 6.


----------

